# Winter Green Resort in Virginia



## Miss Marty (Oct 16, 2006)

*
Winter Green *

Has anyone been to Winter Green Resort 
in Virginia's Blue Ridge Mountains (22958)

We seen pictures of it on the internet 
and we wanted to stop on the way to
The Homestead but did not get the chance
It is also South of "Massanutten" so maybe we
will be able to get there sometime in the future

The Winter Green Resort offers:

300 villa-style condominiums and rental homes, 
ranging from studio suites to a seven-bedroom home 

Mountain villas, featuring two- to seven-bedroom homes, 
perfect for families and friends to share, with a deck, 
separate living area, and fireplace 

It is a 11,000-acre Resort 
located near I-81 & I-64


http://www.wintergreenresort.com/


----------



## Jeni (Oct 16, 2006)

I stayed in a Wintergreen rental home a few years ago...I think it was 6 or 7 bedrooms, which nicely accommodated our very large group.  We were happy with our stay, but found we needed to hop in the car to get to the indoor pool and to the ski lodge.  Based on that experience, I would recommend staying there, but I'm sorry I can't tell you more...that trip was about 9 years ago.


----------



## RonB (Oct 16, 2006)

Marty, I don't know if you ski or not, but we like the skiing at Wintergreen better than at Massanuttin. They also have better on mountain restaurants, but if you want to go off the mountain, there's more places to eat close to Mass. than there are close to Winter. We only live about 2 hrs from either, so have never stayed at either.
Ron


----------



## davhu1 (Oct 17, 2006)

I used to own a condo there a few years back. It is a four season resort.  Part in the valley and part in the mountain.  All condo and houses are privately owned.  Wintergreen Real Estate manages most of the rentals.

The valley has golf course, lake and horse backriding.
The Mountain is skiing, golf, tennis, aquatic center, and hiking.

They have good activity center for kids, like out of bound adventure center.

We have enjoyed the resort and skiing is probably on of the best near the DC area.  The have a slope in the back for advanced skiers only.

If you have specific questions, I'll try to answer them.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 27, 2006)

*Wintergreen*

Marty,

We stayed up there for a long weekend in a private condo with a beautiful view.  I agree the skiing is better there than at Massanutten.  We have also stayed at the hotel, which is within walking distance to the slopes and restaurant, but may be better suited for 2 adults for a couple of days.  Let me know if you have any other questions.

Paul


----------



## Spence (Oct 27, 2006)

*Wintergreen*

Wintergreen is one word.  I've seen 50% off military/government discounts for weeknight stays/packages in the winter.


----------



## Jeni (Oct 27, 2006)

Marty,

I also echo the sentiments that the skiing is better at Wintergreen than at "Mass of Nothin'" (Massanutten).

Jeni


----------

